# First Time Towing F150 Ecoboost



## KosinTrouble

Well I took the 26rs out this weekend for the first time with the new truck. It was only about 120Km away so wasnt a really long tow but enough to get an idea of how the truck tows. So first things first, I seemed to have lost a set of my big wrenches so I wasnt able to properly adjust my hitch. The nose of the trailer was a touch up and I prefer it a touch down.

So specs of new truck are 3.73 gears, Ecoboost engine which does 365hp, 420 torque @2500 rpm and about 90% at @1700-5000 rpm. Has integrated brake controller.

My old truck was a 2008 Silverado with 4.10 gears. Approx 300hp, 305 torque

So hooked up the trailer and headed out of town and couldnt wait to hit the 100Km zone. Gave it the gas and away we went. It was remarkable how well it picked up speed. Never gunned it just gave it gas and the rpm stayed at about 3500 till I hit the 105 mark. Then it geared down 2400rpm, then geared down again to about 1900rpm. Needless to say I saw what the rpm was at, looked at my gauges to make sure I had tow/haul mode on. Looked back at the gauges. Down to about 1800rpm, looked at speed going 107km/hr. Had a big smile.

Got to the first stop sign and was really impressed on how it stopped, the integrated brake controller did a nice job. Heard some good things and bad things about the controller but all in all had to adjust the gain twice to tweak it but it was pretty good.

So got onto the major highway. Got stuck behind a big rig. Took a look around, all clear. Going about 85Km/hr, gave it some gas and all I got to say is wow. Can not believe how that truck just got up and went at that speed. My last truck I would hang back a little bit and punch it then get some speed and pull out and pass. This truck, I punched it and instantly had to pull out because it just went. When it was said and done I wasnt even half way past the big rig and I was going 115km/hr, easily passing him.

Got to my destination and then what I was really interested in came into play. I purposely didn't look at the gas gauge or mileage. I figured ok, v6 engine with twin turbo's towing close to 6000lbs. Gas mileage is not going to be that great. Looked at the avg.. 25L/100km which is about 9.5mpg. Pulled out my towing log(record mileage when towing with my trucks more for curiosity than anything). For the same trip with my chev, 25L/100Km. Exactly the same gas mileage. So I was very very happy and pleased when I saw that.

The other thing that really impressed me, was I decided to see what happens when I put in cruise. It sat at 1900rpm going about 105km/h. It down shifted one gear and climbed to 2200rpm when I hit a hill and on a larger hill it down shifted again and went to about 3000rpm. Other than that, it pretty stayed below 2000rpm the whole time and never shifted.

So all in all I am very impressed with the truck on how it handled the trailer. I can not wait till I find my other set of wrenches and adjust the hitch so the trailer sits a little better. The ride was smooth, no jerking, the trailer was wagging at all. It was just nice and smooth.

So all in all. Very happy with the new truck. If it ever stops raining here, I will be sure to post some pics of the new truck.


----------



## vdub

I think Ford is consistently one of the better manufacturers. If you just want a good solid rig and you don't want to do a whole lot of shopping around, it's pretty hard to beat a Ford (not that I don't like my Cummins). Glad you like your new rig....


----------



## SDCampers

Have you checked your fuel economy not towing? I've heard some good reports on the ecoboost, not sure if I want to hear more or I may have to trade in.


----------



## KosinTrouble

My avg commute is half secondary highway which has max speed of 80Km/hr (50mph) and half city driving. I avg around 13 L/100km which I think is around 18mpg. So over all I am pretty pleased with the mileage while not towing. Now I am sure if I drove a little more carefully I could easily get it to be better than 20mpg. But then I wouldn't be able to feel the torque and power of the engine and then it wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## Nathan

Sounds great!


----------



## jake's outback

That sounds impressive! I saw all the videos on the ford website and was impressed with the tests that was done on that engine!
please keep us posted as it sounds like the performance that i get out of the 6 lit but not the mileage...
Looks like a good set up to me! Is it noisy at all???

take care!


----------



## rsm7

This ecoboost sounds like an awesome motor. 3/4 ton power, 1/2 ton fuel economy.


----------



## KosinTrouble

It is definitely a different sound. It isn't a deep rumble like a v8. It sounds like a v6 from a decent sedan, but it doesn't do the high whine or scream when it gets revved up because of the turbo's. Going down the road there isn't a lot of engine noise in the cab. I am going to have to stand outside and get the wife to give it some gas to properly hear it though.


----------



## Insomniak

I was wondering if you made a typo about the engine being a V6. Your numbers are almost exactly the same as my Tundra with the 5.7L V8, 4.3:1 rear end and six speed transmission. My truck wouldn't get 18mpg unless I was coasting down a hill with the engine turned off!


----------



## KosinTrouble

Insomniak said:


> I was wondering if you made a typo about the engine being a V6. Your numbers are almost exactly the same as my Tundra with the 5.7L V8, 4.3:1 rear end and six speed transmission. My truck wouldn't get 18mpg unless I was coasting down a hill with the engine turned off!


lol, I know. When the dealer and father in law was talking about the truck, i scoffed at them talking about a V6... but I hate to admit it, so far seems like a good choice.


----------



## Lmbevard

My only problem with this truck would be pulling with a 1/2 T. truck instead of the heavier duty 3/4 T. I'm sure it can handle pulling smaller trailer, but I have always been told that it's better to have too much truck than too little. That being said, I do agree that Ford knows how to build trucks. I loved my Dodge 3500 Cummins, but my new Ford doesn't do bad at all and is enough to handle my 5th wheel. I'm like you though, so far I have only pulled with it a short distance but it was with a strong wind against me and still got 8.5 mpg. Good luck with the truck and have fun out there.


----------



## KosinTrouble

Lmbevard said:


> My only problem with this truck would be pulling with a 1/2 T. truck instead of the heavier duty 3/4 T. I'm sure it can handle pulling smaller trailer, but I have always been told that it's better to have too much truck than too little. That being said, I do agree that Ford knows how to build trucks. I loved my Dodge 3500 Cummins, but my new Ford doesn't do bad at all and is enough to handle my 5th wheel. I'm like you though, so far I have only pulled with it a short distance but it was with a strong wind against me and still got 8.5 mpg. Good luck with the truck and have fun out there.


Sorry not sure i understand your first sentance... Are you saying you wouldnt tow my 26ft trailer with a 1/2T? Or you meaning your 5th wheel trailer?


----------



## Carey

From a dodge guy, Im not impressed. Ford claims low 20's empty. Ive yet to hear about an ecoboost getting in the low 20's empty. You could have a Hemi with MDS and get 18-19mpg at 70mph/110KMH all day long. It makes the same torque and another 75 hp over the ecoboost. Gets the same pulling a trailer as the ecoboost too.

So my question is whats the point? Any turbo engine doesnt last as long as a non turbo'd engine. So to Ford, if Im going to buy an ecoboost, you better give me hands down the best fuel mpg. If not I will go with the MDS technology that Dodge has. That way I can have full on hot rod power when I want it, and still get what a small cubed turbo gets for fuel mpg. Plus I can chip a new hemi and get another 10% out of it pretty easilly.

Ford has had a bad habit of overstating there fuel mpg for a while. We have a whole fleet of fords in my company ranging from a 97 f150 4.6 to an excursion v10 to several 2004-2006 f150's to a 04 F550 6.0 to a new platiinum edition f150 with 6.2 to a new scorp ford f350. Not a single one gets even close to what the window sticker says. Dodge and GM have more realistic claims.

The ford guys need to do some retuning on the ecoboost so it can back up there claims.

Carey


----------



## Carey

KosinTrouble said:


> My only problem with this truck would be pulling with a 1/2 T. truck instead of the heavier duty 3/4 T. I'm sure it can handle pulling smaller trailer, but I have always been told that it's better to have too much truck than too little. That being said, I do agree that Ford knows how to build trucks. I loved my Dodge 3500 Cummins, but my new Ford doesn't do bad at all and is enough to handle my 5th wheel. I'm like you though, so far I have only pulled with it a short distance but it was with a strong wind against me and still got 8.5 mpg. Good luck with the truck and have fun out there.


Sorry not sure i understand your first sentance... Are you saying you wouldnt tow my 26ft trailer with a 1/2T? Or you meaning your 5th wheel trailer?
[/quote]

If one does some research a new f150 has very close to the same weight ratings and braking capabilities as a 2003 f250 with a 5.4. Look them up for yourself and learn.


----------



## Carey

LMAO I couldnt help myself! 2003 F250 crew cab 4x4 with 5.4. Max towing 6900 to 8400lbs depending on specs. 2011 ecoboost f150 super crew 4x4. Max towing 8000 to 11300lbs depending on specs.

Payload. 2003 f250 5.4 crew 4x4 max gvw depending on specs, 8800lbs. 2011 ecoboost f150 s crew 4x4. gvw 7200 to 7700lbs depending on specs.

Gross Combined weight rating. 2003 f250 crew 4x4. 13500 to 15000lbs depending on specs. 2011 ecoboost f150 s crew 4x4. 14000 to 17100lbs. Again, depending on specs.

OK I'll stop here! No need to look up swept braking area of the brake rotor discs. I already know that the 2011 f150 will whip a 2003 f250 in swept area.

After doing some analysis Ive decided I would feel safer towing that 30 foot 5th wheel with a properly spec'd f150 rather than a 2003 5.4 powered f250.

Ive said it before and will say it again. In the old school a f150 was a weak truck. In these days a new f150 is every bit as capable as the f250 of just ONE decade ago! Many have lost touch with what has progresed in technolgy of the modern pickup in the last decade.

So please take this into account when comparing 1/2 tons to 3/4 tons. KosinTroubles f150 has every bit as strong of a towing platform as your 2003 f250 Lmbevard.

In a race while empty or towing this new ecoboost f150 will run off and leave your 5.4 powered f250 no matter what its towin.

Carey


----------



## Nathan

The fuel economy test is a govt mandated cycle. They all run it the same. The deal is sometimes vehicles do worse or better than others with your particular driving style. Also no fuel economy numbers are stated for over 8500 vehicles, so there were no numbers on the window stickers of F250+ trucks, or Excursions.


----------



## rsm7

Nathan said:


> The fuel economy test is a govt mandated cycle. They all run it the same. The deal is sometimes vehicles do worse or better than others with your particular driving style. Also no fuel economy numbers are stated for over 8500 vehicles, so there were no numbers on the window stickers of F250+ trucks, or Excursions.


I was thinking the same thing.

Not only that but I dont understand this statement either _"You could have a Hemi with MDS and get 18-19mpg at 70mph/110KMH all day long. It makes the same torque and another 75 hp over the ecoboost. _. "

From the Ford website: 3.5l ecobooct 365HP 420 ft/lbs torque

From the Dodge website: 5.7l 383HP 400 ft/lbs torque

Plus the ecoboost makes peak torque at 2500RPM vs 4000 for the 5.7

Carey you are a diehard Dodge fan and certified Ford hater thats for sure!


----------



## duggy

Nathan said:


> The fuel economy test is a govt mandated cycle. They all run it the same. The deal is sometimes vehicles do worse or better than others with your particular driving style. Also no fuel economy numbers are stated for over 8500 vehicles, so there were no numbers on the window stickers of F250+ trucks, or Excursions.


The automakers know every trick in the book to take advantage of the fuel economy cycle. The first trick I heard about was back in the 70's. GM put an aluminum trunk lid on Olds 88's. It was just enough weight savings to drop it into the next weight class, and therefore rate it at better fuel mileage. In the real world, the difference wouldn't be measurable.


----------



## duggy

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Many have lost touch with what has progresed in technolgy of the modern pickup in the last decade.
> 
> Carey


I couldn't agree more. Driving cargo vans for the last 30 years, I'm more familiar with how they've changed. Not too many years ago, the 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton vans all had five lug, 15 " wheels. Now the 1/2 ton has six lug, 17" wheels, and the 3/4 ton has eight lug, 16" wheels. We all know brake systems are miles ahead of what were on trucks 10 or 15 years ago.


----------



## duggy

On the subject of government fuel economy cycles, my 2010 Chev Express cargo van has obviously been geared to be optimized at 55 mph. Here in Canada, the standard two lane highway is 80 kmh (50 mph). If I don't run up past 55 mph, the van will run all day in 5th gear. I have learned to intentionally hit closer to 60 mph, to get it to shift into 6th. Then I can ease off a little, and still hold 6th gear. I sometimes wonder if I should have got the higher numerical rear end ratio, so it would stay in 6th more of the time.


----------



## KosinTrouble

rsm7 said:


> The fuel economy test is a govt mandated cycle. They all run it the same. The deal is sometimes vehicles do worse or better than others with your particular driving style. Also no fuel economy numbers are stated for over 8500 vehicles, so there were no numbers on the window stickers of F250+ trucks, or Excursions.


I was thinking the same thing.

Not only that but I dont understand this statement either _"You could have a Hemi with MDS and get 18-19mpg at 70mph/110KMH all day long. It makes the same torque and another 75 hp over the ecoboost. _. "

From the Ford website: 3.5l ecobooct 365HP 420 ft/lbs torque

From the Dodge website: 5.7l 383HP 400 ft/lbs torque

Plus the ecoboost makes peak torque at 2500RPM vs 4000 for the 5.7

Carey you are a diehard Dodge fan and certified Ford hater thats for sure!








[/quote]

I agree Carey is a Ford hater which is why I was glad he chimed in. I think its great someone else pointed out a different truck that is very comparable. Makes for good discussions and makes people looking think about the truck they buy.

Now that being said, I know if I changed my driving style I think I could get to close to 25mpg. I just like to give it the gas off the lights so I am out in front so I dont get the rock chips in the windshield (lame excuse but its an excuse). Plus I pass whenever possible just because I can.

As far as my truck yes its the max towing so I am speced to the 7700lbs payload and 11,300lbs GCW. But when it comes to 5th wheels, I personally wouldnt tow one with a half ton. You really need that extra payload that 3/4 and 1 tons give you. But that is a personal opinion.


----------



## Carey

I cant be a Ford hater. I own a 2010 Mercury Mountaineer Premier 4.6 that the wife just loves. Heck I love that plushy rig too. Has every option. What a great North Dakota rig for her. I choose it because it is the best suv in the class that I chose.

I live in the pickup capitol of the USA right now. I have friends with the new ecoboost, all other brands of new fords, chevys and dodges. So lucky me has gotten to drive all of the new trucks. Yes the ecoboost is a cool novelty for now. But hemi power, nope. A hemi will run off and leave em. There is an easy 75hp difference between the new ecoboost and the 2nd gen hemi mds engine. I really dont care what fords website says. There is a large power difference bewteen the hemi and the ecoboost right now.

One can drive the hemi and get very similar mpg as the ecoboost.

But who really cares. I have driven them all. In my eye there are only two 1/2 ton pickups worth having right now, ford and dodge. My choice is the new ram with the hemi. Im not at all impressed with the ecoboost cause if im gonna give power away I better be paid back in reliable higher mpg. The hemi can be tweaked quite a bit from stock form. The ecoboost will be able to be played with too. My problem is we are gonna have to turn up boost to gain power from the ecoboost. That will have a detrimental effect of service life on that engine. No turbo stuff is needed with the hemi to gain another 30-40 hp and not lose any longevity or fuel mpg.

I buy who builds the better truck. If ford wants to build a small high power engine, well cool. But dont pull the sheets over our eyes with pie in the sky fuel mpg figures. I want a 25mpg 1/2 ton truck too. The ecoboost f150 is a high teen truck same as the seat of the pants higher powered dodge. Its just a no brainer for me. I know what engine will have less trouble down the road. There is always a give and take with everything. Turbos on any gas engine hurts longevity. Again I will give that away for mpg.

I have been thinkin hard about ordering a new hemi 4x4 regular cab shortbed sport model. Thinkin pretty hard about making a lil race hobby truck out of it. My boss bought a new platinum f150 with the 6.2 in it. The hemi runs similar to that. So if youd like to compare the two, go drive both, the new f150 6.2 and then go drive the ecoboost, youll understand.. Only problem with the 6.2 is its hard to get 14 to maybe 15 out of it. Yes about the same as the Tundra. The hemi still whips both because of the MDS feature designed into that engine. Dodge is the only one who can truely give you the cake with the best icing on top with mpg versus hp at this present date. Yes the others are trying hard, but they are finding that dodges mds is hard to beat with present day technology.

The Realist
Carey


----------



## Carey

Nathan said:


> The fuel economy test is a govt mandated cycle. They all run it the same. The deal is sometimes vehicles do worse or better than others with your particular driving style. Also no fuel economy numbers are stated for over 8500 vehicles, so there were no numbers on the window stickers of F250+ trucks, or Excursions.


We are replacing the engine in our excursion right now. It blew a plug. Someone put in a helicoil. That helicoil is bigger than the spark plug. Well it blew out too. Since it was larger it somehow got sucked down into the piston and had a slight collision with the piston. The spark plug won. So we got 155k miles out of our v10. Kinda sad, cause it didnt burn a drop of oil.

In those early triton years ford sure learned alot. Hope you boys do better with the new engines you have on your plate. Fuel mpg has never been a trademark of ford vehicles. No need to even put fuel economy numbers on the window sticker no matter how big of a rig it is. Quit buiding vehicles that look good on the govt madated cycle. Build for real mpg figures, not the govt test.

I will hand it to ya on the Mountaineer. It says 19 on the sticker. And thats what we get, 19 mpg hand calc. They have been building this body style since 2001. Does it take that many years to actually get it right?

What I see is you guys built a rig for the test to get the best mpg to use for advertising. Cause the ecoboost driven the same as the mountaineer gets the same mpg, 19. Yes it would make a fun engine in a mid size suv and possibly get get your claim of 22-23mpg. But nope, you watch.. Ford will claim 26-28 if they put the ecoboost in an explorer. Give us a break!

We have a 97 f150 4.6 with 327xxx miles on it. It is beat hard in the oilfield everyday. That engine has amazed all of us. Hardly burns any oil. Out of your triton engines that 4.6 has been a winner. Yes thats why I bought one. I buy whats real!


----------



## CamperAndy

Guys keep the hating comments to yourself or the thread goes away. This is not Religion or Politics but it sure can be just as divisive.


----------



## KosinTrouble

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I cant be a Ford hater. I own a 2010 Mercury Mountaineer Premier 4.6 that the wife just loves. Heck I love that plushy rig too. Has every option. What a great North Dakota rig for her. I choose it because it is the best suv in the class that I chose.
> 
> I live in the pickup capitol of the USA right now. I have friends with the new ecoboost, all other brands of new fords, chevys and dodges. So lucky me has gotten to drive all of the new trucks. Yes the ecoboost is a cool novelty for now. But hemi power, nope. A hemi will run off and leave em. There is an easy 75hp difference between the new ecoboost and the 2nd gen hemi mds engine. I really dont care what fords website says. There is a large power difference bewteen the hemi and the ecoboost right now.
> 
> One can drive the hemi and get very similar mpg as the ecoboost.
> 
> But who really cares. I have driven them all. In my eye there are only two 1/2 ton pickups worth having right now, ford and dodge. My choice is the new ram with the hemi. Im not at all impressed with the ecoboost cause if im gonna give power away I better be paid back in reliable higher mpg. The hemi can be tweaked quite a bit from stock form. The ecoboost will be able to be played with too. My problem is we are gonna have to turn up boost to gain power from the ecoboost. That will have a detrimental effect of service life on that engine. No turbo stuff is needed with the hemi to gain another 30-40 hp and not lose any longevity or fuel mpg.
> 
> I buy who builds the better truck. If ford wants to build a small high power engine, well cool. But dont pull the sheets over our eyes with pie in the sky fuel mpg figures. I want a 25mpg 1/2 ton truck too. The ecoboost f150 is a high teen truck same as the seat of the pants higher powered dodge. Its just a no brainer for me. I know what engine will have less trouble down the road. There is always a give and take with everything. Turbos on any gas engine hurts longevity. Again I will give that away for mpg.
> 
> I have been thinkin hard about ordering a new hemi 4x4 regular cab shortbed sport model. Thinkin pretty hard about making a lil race hobby truck out of it. My boss bought a new platinum f150 with the 6.2 in it. The hemi runs similar to that. So if youd like to compare the two, go drive both, the new f150 6.2 and then go drive the ecoboost, youll understand.. Only problem with the 6.2 is its hard to get 14 to maybe 15 out of it. Yes about the same as the Tundra. The hemi still whips both because of the MDS feature designed into that engine. Dodge is the only one who can truely give you the cake with the best icing on top with mpg versus hp at this present date. Yes the others are trying hard, but they are finding that dodges mds is hard to beat with present day technology.
> 
> The Realist
> Carey


Great response in my eyes Carey!

I do agree that there will be less problems with the hemi engine compared to the ford down the road. I also agree tweaking the ford will definitely shorten the life of the turbos, but I'm not a chip guy so have no intentions of that. Like any new engine some company comes out with there will be issues, but I feel ford has taken such a leap forward in there r&d over the last 5years that its a risk worth taking. But that being said, any engine that you chip will increase the wear and decrease the longevity of it. I think only time will tell how well the gas turbos hold up begin chipped or tweaked.

To be honest I never really considered the dodge because most of the time all you hear is how bad the hemi gas mileage is. Now to be honest I didnt do a huge research into it, but I did figured like most of the mpg stated on the window sticker its mostly bs. I dont drive on flat roads with no traffic and no headwinds. In the past I have also had troubles with the dodges we did own, now given they were not hemi's and not trucks but it still factored into my decision, right or wrong.

As far as the fuel mileage of the ecoboost, I just filled up again the other day and only have driven 2 tanks of gas while not towing or hauling something. I have gotten an extra 50km per tank more with the ecoboost compared to my old chev. Now given old chev had 4.1 gears which lowered the gas mileage. But for the most part I havent changed my driving habits much. So for me compared to the chev, its a no brainer, it was a good purchase.

Because you always hear about how thirsty hemi's are, I made the assumption that my old truck probably got about the same mileage as the dodge. So for me 50km more per tank is pretty decent increase. Its an extra day of commuting, which over the year will definitely save me. From what I gather from your response, you want much better mileage before you give up the hp difference you see (as a note, I am not convinced the hemi has that much more power than the ecoboost, I could see about 35-45 more, but 75 is a bit of a stretch, but again, I would have to test drive to really see).

Again thanks for your insight Carey, you definitely made some really good points. In hindsight I am not sure I would change my decision but I do wish I would have spent more time looking at the dodges.


----------



## KosinTrouble

CamperAndy said:


> Guys keep the hating comments to yourself or the thread goes away. This is not Religion or Politics but it sure can be just as divisive.


Sorry CamperAndy, wasn't meant to be rude and certainly wasn't meant to be interpreted as "hating comments"


----------



## Duanesz

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I cant be a Ford hater. I own a 2010 Mercury Mountaineer Premier 4.6 that the wife just loves. Heck I love that plushy rig too. Has every option. What a great North Dakota rig for her. I choose it because it is the best suv in the class that I chose.
> 
> I live in the pickup capitol of the USA right now. I have friends with the new ecoboost, all other brands of new fords, chevys and dodges. So lucky me has gotten to drive all of the new trucks. Yes the ecoboost is a cool novelty for now. But hemi power, nope. A hemi will run off and leave em. There is an easy 75hp difference between the new ecoboost and the 2nd gen hemi mds engine. I really dont care what fords website says. There is a large power difference bewteen the hemi and the ecoboost right now.
> 
> One can drive the hemi and get very similar mpg as the ecoboost.
> 
> But who really cares. I have driven them all. In my eye there are only two 1/2 ton pickups worth having right now, ford and dodge. My choice is the new ram with the hemi. Im not at all impressed with the ecoboost cause if im gonna give power away I better be paid back in reliable higher mpg. The hemi can be tweaked quite a bit from stock form. The ecoboost will be able to be played with too. My problem is we are gonna have to turn up boost to gain power from the ecoboost. That will have a detrimental effect of service life on that engine. No turbo stuff is needed with the hemi to gain another 30-40 hp and not lose any longevity or fuel mpg.
> 
> I buy who builds the better truck. If ford wants to build a small high power engine, well cool. But dont pull the sheets over our eyes with pie in the sky fuel mpg figures. I want a 25mpg 1/2 ton truck too. The ecoboost f150 is a high teen truck same as the seat of the pants higher powered dodge. Its just a no brainer for me. I know what engine will have less trouble down the road. There is always a give and take with everything. Turbos on any gas engine hurts longevity. Again I will give that away for mpg.
> 
> I have been thinkin hard about ordering a new hemi 4x4 regular cab shortbed sport model. Thinkin pretty hard about making a lil race hobby truck out of it. My boss bought a new platinum f150 with the 6.2 in it. The hemi runs similar to that. So if youd like to compare the two, go drive both, the new f150 6.2 and then go drive the ecoboost, youll understand.. Only problem with the 6.2 is its hard to get 14 to maybe 15 out of it. Yes about the same as the Tundra. The hemi still whips both because of the MDS feature designed into that engine. Dodge is the only one who can truely give you the cake with the best icing on top with mpg versus hp at this present date. Yes the others are trying hard, but they are finding that dodges mds is hard to beat with present day technology.
> 
> The Realist
> Carey


All of Fords marketing is using with the ecoboost models it a 4x2 with a 3:15 gear in the rear. So Im sure the numbers will be better with 1000-1500lbs lighter truck too. The epa mileage report on the stickers are kind of misleading. I just saw a youtube video where ford gave some hypermiler group a ecoboost 4x2 crew cab and they drove from Southern California to some island in Georgia. They averaged over 30mpg for the entire trip. The part they did not tell was that they drove 55mph the whole way and they had a fiesta with them that was pictured driving behind them. I would be willing to bet the fiesta was out in front of the truck the whole way breaking the wind to get those numbers.

Only time will tell weather the ecoboost will be a great engine or not. I would like one but just cant get past the prices on these new trucks. Right now I am sicking with my 2000 superduty with the 7.3

Duane


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I am seriously interested in this truck (should I say engine)... One thing that has reared it's ugly head (and by no means is it a deal breaker, but something I would need to be concerned with ) is the eco boost only has a 26 gallon tank. the regular 150 has a 36 gallon tank. ? A 26 gallon tank will last me about 240 miles based on towing MPG numbers I've seen. thats not so good. I guess I could make a rack and hold an extra 10 gallons in the bed of the truck, but..........


----------



## Jewellfamily

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I am seriously interested in this truck (should I say engine)... One thing that has reared it's ugly head (and by no means is it a deal breaker, but something I would need to be concerned with ) is the eco boost only has a 26 gallon tank. the regular 150 has a 36 gallon tank. ? A 26 gallon tank will last me about 240 miles based on towing MPG numbers I've seen. thats not so good. I guess I could make a rack and hold an extra 10 gallons in the bed of the truck, but..........


You might see what you can do. We order a lot of the Fords for fleet vehicles and the tank size is just an option to be selected. You can probably select a 36 gallon tank if your willing to look around some or order a vehicle.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Its funny- I went in saying that I was originaly looking at the Scorpion in a SuperDuty, but the ecoboost caught my eye...and the salesman interupted me by saying "whats a Scorpion?" I explained that it was Ford's new in-house Diesel... He had no idea. I'm sure if I asked about an optional gas tank for the 150, his head will explode. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be visiting another stealership....


----------



## rsm7

Hmmm...I am also intrigued by this motor but with that monster Outback you have I would think an F250 would be more in order. The standard 6.2 gasser would be more power than the ecoboost. And yes, thirstier. As far as tank sizes go all I could get on a shortbed F250 was 30 gallons. The larger tank was only available on the long bed. Could be similar restrictions on the F150.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ya, I know...... I have been kicking the idea around for awhile. In looking at the numbers, the eco boost can pull the RQS.....and actually has better numbers than the Excursion. 365 hp, 420 torque, 11,300 max towing. The RQS tips the scales wet at 9000 (+-) The wheel base is longer than the Excursion (in crew cab mode) I just cant get my head wrapped around the fact it's a V-6.......will it hold up to the task? I have been scouring the web for information. I am a firm believer of waiting a little while to see how things shake out- let them get the bugs worked out. I'm in no rush, the Ex is paid off and runs like a top and only has 80 K on the clock. I would just like to have someting that is better around town (MPG's) and can haul the RQS for the few trips a year (mostly under 300 miles). I'll just drift back to the shadows now.......


----------



## KosinTrouble

I think the big question Calvin&hobbes is how much towing you do? Me personally I usually only tow the trailer during May-Aug. Of those, I tow the trailer out to a friends farm leave it there for a couple weeks, bring it home, go to another camping destination, home, back to farm in a couple weeks, leave it for a couple weekends, rinse and repeat. So for me I am not towing the trailer every weekend. There is probably only about 7 weekends out of the summer that I tow. Of those the avg distance is only 150km away. The rest of the time my truck is a commuter truck to and from work. I also haul some things in the bed, and sometimes tow a trailer with a quad or lumber or something, none of which is even close to the 11,000 limit of the truck.

If I was taking the trailer out every weekend, doing 2week trips across the country and hauling during the week all the time, I would more than likely gone with a diesel or some 3/4 ton truck.

My only concern like you is the durability of the turbo's. But for me, I dont mind taking a bit of a risk. The turbos are covered in the warranty till 100,000km, I am confident that if there are any big issues with them, they will come out by then. If not, well then that will suck, but thats what the brother in law mechanic is for! Cheap labour if something does go wrong out of warranty. I just finished leasing a 2008 chev silverado and bought this truck out right and the payments on this truck is $100 cheaper than what I was paying for my lease. So if I want to look at it in a different light, as long as it doesnt cost me $3500 to fix any issues this truck was a better value. The payments work out cheaper and I am getting easily 3-4L per 100Km better mileage.

I definitely haven't had any issues towing so far, including to the rocky mountains (banff, lake louis, Kananaskis area), had more than enough power to get me over any hills and keep up with anyone else on the road.

But again, it isn't like I am towing every week.

As far as my mileage without towing, over 1/2 my commute is highway and around 65km round trip. I am avg about 12/13L per 100Km. The other person that I know that has the ecoboost is getting about 9/10L per 100km but he doesnt have a max tow package and has the 3.15 gears.

That being said, it ultimately comes down to what you want, what you feel comfortable in and what your own research finds out. Others will want the proven durability of the dodge/ford/chev v8 engines which they know will survive. Others will go with the ecoboost because although its not massive 8-12mpg increase, there is some gas savings for commuting. Towing, there isnt that much of a saving if any.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks Kosin- I appreciate your insight. I have gone back and forth on this delemma for some time now. We have about 6- 8 trips a season, and the furthest is usually no more than 150 miles in distance. Although, there is the occsaional 500 miler, but thats not the norm... The usual trip is to the next town (Brewster) or to Normandy farms, about 90 miles. I have done quite a bit of reading on this, and while the gas/turbo step is a big one for Ford, the technology has been around for some time (Wright Cyclone R1820 gas turbine on the B-17's of the 40's) it's still new technology.

Heres what I see....

2011 F-150................................... 2002 Ford Excursion

3.7 V6........................................... 6.8 V-10
365 Hp @ 5000 RPM..................... 310 hp @ 4250 RPM
420 lb torque @ 2500 RPM........... 425 hp @ 3250 RPM
6 speed tranny............................ 4 speed tranny
156 inch wheel base.................... 137 inch WB
243 inch overall length................ 226 inch overall
11,300 lb max tow....................... 9600 lb max tow

Am I missing something?


----------



## KosinTrouble

Do I think the f150 can handle the trailer, yeah dont think it would have too much issue towing it. But I think its the payload capacity that is an issue. I am guessing with the 31RQS the tongue weight is going to be pretty substantial. So I think you should look at the GVWR number. I think you will find you are going to be pretty close if not over that number once you add tongue weight, wife, kids dog ect....


----------



## rsm7

The payload of the Excursion is actually similar to the F150 anyway. GVWR is 8900lbs but with a V10 4x4 they weigh around 7200lbs leaving 1700lbs of payload. C&H I dont think you'd be losing any capacity. I guess one factor we dont discuss much is the weight of the tow vehicle. The f150 being lighter could get pushed around a little by the trailer compared to the EX. But then you do get the longer wheelbase in the F150. I guess they are compareable tow vehicles. For me it would come down to fuel economy. If the ecoboost is going to get the 20mpg Ford is claiming then that tips the scales. But with a 3.73 and max tow package if it is more like 15-18 then I would get a 6.2l F250 and be done with it. (Or diesel of course!) No payload issues, massive interior space, and plenty of truck to do the job. Plus I use my truck to get mulch, gravel and firewood. I've put 4000lbs in the bed with 40psi in the air bags and it was still sitting level, ride and braking power were still very good. I average 15 mpg overall, 18 hwy, 9-10 towing. I would like better but it was made to work and it weighs 8000lbs empty so it is what it is. I could get by with the ecoboost I guess, better mileage would be nice, I'm an "in betweener" like you. But it would be real hard to give up my Super Duty. My trailer weighs around 8000 wet and is 33' overall so it is smaller then yours. I think I have the right truck for it, there are days when I know its back there. If I had your trailer with a shorter, lighter F150 I would be a little skeptical without trying it first. But as you say most of your trips are short.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Additional numbers-

f-150 curb weight.......................Excursion curb weight

8200 lbs (est)..........................................7190 lbs.

2400 lbs payload capacity.......................1880 lbs.
(w/heavy duty payload option)

Even if the trailer tongue weight tips in at 1000 lbs (which is more than the 10% allowed), I'd still have 1400 lbs for people/gear etc.

I'd love to hook up the RQS and tug it around the block from the dealer, but I'm quite sure they'd laugh me off the lot.

I must be missing _something...._


----------



## rsm7

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Additional numbers-
> 
> f-150 curb weight.......................Excursion curb weight
> 
> 8200 lbs (est)..........................................7190 lbs.
> 
> 2400 lbs payload capacity.......................1880 lbs.
> (w/heavy duty payload option)
> 
> Even if the trailer tongue weight tips in at 1000 lbs (which is more than the 10% allowed), I'd still have 1400 lbs for people/gear etc.
> 
> I'd love to hook up the RQS and tug it around the block from the dealer, but I'm quite sure they'd laugh me off the lot.
> 
> I must be missing _something...._


The *Gross* is 8200lbs, the *curb weight* is more like 5750. And that heavy payload package is only available on an extended cab. On a crew cab the max payload is 1890 for a long bed and 1960 for a shortbed. Still impressive numbers for a half ton though. I think I would demand a test tow before I bought. On paper it works fine but I'm skeptical about a real life scenario.


----------



## dhdb

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I must be missing _something...._


F-150. $40,000. Excursion. $0


----------



## rsm7

dhdb said:


> I must be missing _something...._


F-150. $40,000. Excursion. $0
[/quote]

Yessir! Thats the most decisive comparison yet! My Excursion is also paid for with only 95k but I missed that stat when I bought my F250!









I guess I didnt hit the "compare selected items button" LOL!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

rsm7 said:


> I must be missing _something...._


F-150. $40,000. Excursion. $0
[/quote]
Have you been talking to my DW? curse you Dan, curse you.....


----------



## KosinTrouble

ROFL, thats a god on Dan...

I double checked the sticker on my truck, The sticker says.. The combined weight of occupants and cargo should never exceed 867Kg or 1912lbs.

Its tough, I think with a 30ft+ trailer I would much prefer a diesel 250 or 2500 but, if I'm towing it a few trips a year and I'm with in my limits then I think it would be a hard decision. I think I personally would stick to my truck, but if I ended up towing more frequently or hauled heavy items like gravel ect in the bed of the truck I would get the diesel.

So much of the decision is based upon how often are you towing and hauling as compared to the price of upgrading to a diesel. (Based on the fact you are within the towing number on the F150, if I wasnt within the numbers for cargo capacity I would go with a 3/4 ton).


----------

